# Hello from Indonesia



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

I am a twelve year old how would like to share and learn more about cats and how to keep them as healthy and happy pets.

I live on a small deserted island in Indonesia with my mother, sister, two dingo-dogs, one cat (I had two more one was blitz how…I loved a lot), 23 chicken, 6 rabbits and a python that is *not* a pet. the one cat that is …with me is Manila a three year old cat that I am interested in getting pregnant in the near future.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When did you take the picture in your avatar? I'm guessing it was right after your cat learned that you plan to get her pregnant.


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

No the pictures is from Blitz


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Blitz said:


> No the pictures is from Blitz


Meaning it is not your cat?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Blitz said:


> I am a twelve year old how would like to share and learn more about cats and how to keep them as healthy and happy pets.


So you don't really know a lot about cats, or how to keep them healthy and happy. that is fine, because you are young and no one knows anything until they learn about it. We here will be very happy to help you learn all you want to know.

But, a 12 year old person who doesn't know very much about cats and how to keep them healthy and happy should NOT be trying to breed them and have kittens! You shouldn't even be considering doing this. Please, for the sake of your cat and you and everyone else, don't do it.


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

Blitz was my cat and I do know how to keep cats healthy and happy just I know that I can still learn more.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Blitz said:


> Blitz was my cat and I do know how to keep cats healthy and happy just I know that I can still learn more.


Well, we can all learn more all of our lives. I will always be learning and I have a lot of years of experience.

I am glad that you are taking in my advice about not breeding your cat.


----------

